# Weight training or Aerobic exercise for burning fat



## ci1 (24 Apr 2007)

I'm confused.

I thought to lose fat and burn calories you had to do regular cardio exercise, to get your heart rate going, and burn off the weight.

I have avoided doing weights, or using the equipment at the gym because I thought I should lose the weight first before I start trying to tone up.

then I had a discussion with a friend who said that weight training is essential for burning off body fat, combined with the aerobic/cardio training.

can anyone confirm once and for all.
What kind of weight training?
how intense should it be? (I want to be toned, not muscly)
how much of each to get a good balance?
how long before you see a difference?

thanks,


----------



## HotdogsFolks (24 Apr 2007)

I've read a lot about this. Unfortunately there seems to be a million different opinions on it!

Generally it is considered good for females to do many repititions of light weights. Basically you keep lifting until you can't lift anymore. Because the weights are light and because you (I presume) don't have a high protein/high testosterone diet (!!) you won't get big.

In my own experience (I'm an ex-gym freak) the key losing weight (or in my case, putting on muscle) is patience and commitment.


----------



## Lollie (24 Apr 2007)

You really do need to mix both cardio and resistance work. A few sessions a week of each is the only way to steadily build up your fitness and drop any excess weight. If you're new to weight training make sure you get an instructor to take you through the basics or you will injure yourself! Probably best to start on machine weights and then progress to free weights. Enjoy!


----------



## Brooklyn (24 Apr 2007)

ci1 said:


> then I had a discussion with a friend who said that weight training is essential for burning off body fat, combined with the aerobic/cardio training.



As I understand it, it isn't _essential_, but it will help a lot.  Weight training turns fat into muscle, and muscle burns calories far more efficiently than fat does, so you'll lose weight more quickly than you would if you were just doing cardio.


----------



## Firefly (24 Apr 2007)

I'm no expert but I don't see too many over-weight runners out there....weight-lifters on the other hand....

The uncle ran marathons and swears that when you are running for over an hour you're then starting to really buring fat

F


----------



## monkeyboy (24 Apr 2007)

Firefly said:


> I'm no expert but I don't see too many over-weight runners out there....weight-lifters on the other hand....
> 
> The uncle ran marathons and swears that when you are running for over an hour you're then starting to really buring fat
> 
> F



Need to be active for 30/40 mins with a high rate before you start burning fat, until then you are using up your days calorie intake. 

check out the board.ie fitness section, its very good for this advice and has many stickies on evrything you want to know!


----------



## TarfHead (24 Apr 2007)

The mot had this 'dilemma' - she wanted to lose flab for certain areas and add tone to her upper arms.

She invested in some sessions with a personal trainer and is currently a gym bunny. With professional direction and advice she is making the best use of her time in the gym (3 visits per week) with a mix of weights and cardio.

At face value, the cost of a personal trainer seems steep. In her case, it's value for money.


----------



## batty (25 Apr 2007)

Brooklyn said:


> As I understand it, it isn't _essential_, but it will help a lot. Weight training turns fat into muscle, and muscle burns calories far more efficiently than fat does, so you'll lose weight more quickly than you would if you were just doing cardio.


 
you can't turn muscle into fat anymore than you can turn it into bone!!  they are 2 very different types of tissue.

What you're aiming for is to burn fat and build muscle.

As a female you will not put on large amounts of muscle.

Ideally you should aim for 3 sessions of weights a week with 8-12 reps x 3 for each exercise (e.g. biceps, triceps,pectorals).  To see results you need to exercise the muscle to exhaustion i.e. struggle to complete the last rep.  Using light weights is a waste of time.

Alternate weight training days with cardio.

You also need to watch your diet, you can't out exercise your mouth!!

As another poster says a personal trainer is money well spent.  I don't mean the gym instructers who show you around a gym but somebody who can gibve you a one to one.

Good luck


----------



## Anto318 (26 Apr 2007)

Doing cardio and weighs are definatly recommended, as batty said exercise your muscles to exhaustion finding the weigh that you can lift but at a struggle.

A good mix of cardio and weight and if you could do classes like spinning/Kick fit would help even more.

It works for me at least I have lost 1 stone in 2 weeks due to this regime of cardio/weighs 4 nights a week, kick fit and tai boxing 1 night a week and soccer another night a week.

If you find whats suits you and get into a rythm you will have no problem loosing weight and toning muscle.

Just enjoy it get one of two personal traning sessions to figure out your best routine reps etc and just have fun.

Do you mind me asking where your based? The reason I ask is my girlfriend is General Manager of a new gym in Cork specifically focused on fitness that I would recommend to anyone who is dedicated to a real workout.


----------



## ci1 (26 Apr 2007)

thanks for the reply Anto318, I'm in Dublin.  
I think I know what I have to do now.

I trained hard 4 times a week for the past 2 years at taekwon-do and the work we did kept everything in shape and where it should be.  I had to give up because of a calf injury last sept and then I had surgery after Xmas so I was out of action for 10 weeks.

its just amazing how the weight creeps back on even though my diet is fairly healthy.

so back to it 4 times a week now...am booked in for an assesment and training regime with the gym on saturday.

thanks for the posts guys !!


----------



## KalEl (26 Apr 2007)

I'm doing spin classes at the moment...great cardio workout and good for losing weight.
I do that 3 days a week and follow it up with some weights-legs, chest and gunshow.
Spinning is really good though-view can be good too sometimes!


----------



## liteweight (26 Apr 2007)

What are spin classes?


----------



## ci1 (26 Apr 2007)

I tried spinning once but I didn't get anywhere...boom boom !!!

joking, I did try it though and I nearly went over the front of the handlebars.  My legs were going faster than my brain ever could and I just lost momentum and got the fright of my life cos I thought I was gonna hit the roof.
Might try it again tho, they do it in the gym I go to.

as for the view, will have to check out the spinners as they go in and make sure I get good spot..


----------



## KalEl (26 Apr 2007)

liteweight said:


> What are spin classes?


 
It's a class with everyone on exercise bikes. Generally they last about 45 mins. There's an instructor who plays music and directs the class. On each bike there's a resistance control which makes it easier or harder to pedal simulating hills or sprints. The instructor tells you how far to turn it, normally in tandem with the music and guides the workout. Most gyms run beginners and advanced classes. Don't spoof into the advanced class the first time out of pride...I did and nearly died. It's great though.
Much like college aim for the back row...best view and all that.


----------



## liteweight (26 Apr 2007)

KalEl said:


> It's a class with everyone on exercise bikes. Generally they last about 45 mins. There's an instructor who plays music and directs the class. On each bike there's a resistance control which makes it easier or harder to pedal simulating hills or sprints. The instructor tells you how far to turn it, normally in tandem with the music and guides the workout. Most gyms run beginners and advanced classes. Don't spoof into the advanced class the first time out of pride...I did and nearly died. It's great though.
> Much like college aim for the back row...best view and all that.



Thanks Kal el, you live and learn! Maybe I'll give it a go sometime.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Apr 2007)

liteweight said:


> Thanks Kal el, you live and learn! Maybe I'll give it a go sometime.


 
Make sure you're behind him .......best view and all that


----------



## liteweight (26 Apr 2007)

sueellen said:


> Make sure you're behind him .......best view and all that



Will do!  You've really confused him now!


----------



## KalEl (26 Apr 2007)

liteweight said:


> Will do!  You've really confused him now!


 
The instructor won't be happy with all this looking around! Lol


----------



## Markjbloggs (27 Apr 2007)

On a similar subject, would anyone know the best type of rowing machine to buy?  Hydraulic vs Magnetic?  Presumably, they would be suitable for weight loss due to the all-over nature of the workout??


----------



## LBT (27 Apr 2007)

Anto where is your g/f based in Cork?


----------



## joanmul (29 Apr 2007)

Much like college aim for the back row...best view and all that.[/quote]



Presumably to increase the heart rate?


----------



## swimmy (5 Jan 2009)

*Going beyond the workout*

Hi all, 

I just came across Paul Hurley's competition with [broken link removed] . I've heard good things about him and his methods...it's more holistic than the speed you set the treadmill to, more about behavioural modification. Could be a good place to start for those who don't know where to start in the gym or want their lifestyle to start reflecting their healthy habits!

Happy '09!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2010)

Folks

I am sure that there are other websites better suited to this discussion.

As it has crossed over into medical issues, I am closing it.

Brendan


----------

